# Cryptocoryne wendtii var.'Florida Sunset'



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

This thing flowers like mad!



















I dont know what this means but it look like something cool to photograph and Ive seen Ghazanfar do it!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Sweet! Good pics Jeff! How are the rest of your crypts coming along?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks! They are doing well, some better then others, but all are growing at some pace.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice! Mine's the same way, it flowers nonstop. Have you noticed that the leaves seem to lose the nice multicolor pattern after a while? Mine are all coming in with more red, green and brown than anything.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I notice the same, I have some submersed as well, it went completely brown, but is now getting back some the the variation, nothing like it was at first emersed, but some shades for orange, red and brown. I havent seen any more of the pink and white like it had when I first got it though.


----------

